# Legal Rights (UK)



## Askelluk (Sep 25, 2008)

I have been searching on the internet for weeks now, but i cant find anything on the rights on growing cannabis in britan, i was just wondering if anyone had any links or information about this topic, many thanks


----------



## burlingo (Sep 25, 2008)

i don't know myself sorry, but i certainly want to find out.

subscribed!


----------



## Londoner (Sep 26, 2008)

You dont have any legal right to grow cannabis in the uk.

Its an illegal drug here i.e if you get caught growing it you can go to prison for a maximum of 14 years.

There is only one member of the public that has home office approval and a license to grow cannabis in the uk.


----------



## reservoir dog (Oct 1, 2008)

Londoners spot on, stupid government  



> Until the reclassification is approved, cannabis remains a Class C drug. Penalties are listed below.
> *Penalties for supply, dealing, production and trafficking*
> 
> The maximum penalty is 14 years imprisonment. This has increased from five years for all class C substances including GHB and Valium. (The maximum penalty of 14 years' imprisonment is the same for Class B drugs.)


Cannabis classification | Home Office


----------



## Londoner (Oct 1, 2008)

Yea i mean thats worse case scenario, for production(intent to supply) trafficking and dealing etc.

For simple cultivation of a small amount for personal use(and they find no scales, baggies or big wads of cash, otherwise its a production charge) Youl probably escape with a hefty fine and/or a community sentance. 

Rarely do ppl go to prison for simple cultivation charges unless you get an arsehole of a judge in court.


----------



## shimmer (Oct 1, 2008)

I know a guy whose girlfriend stitched him up proper. Took his kids away and grassed him up for the 8 plants he had. He took off somewhere, and i haven't seen him since, but a mutual pal told me he was fined £100 a plant. Apparently the plants weren't very big. I've tried to get a picture of what can be expected should you end up in court for cultivation, but it seems pretty tough to get statistics. Just found this place..Regional differences in Sentencing Practices UK (1997) It's got some pretty useful info.


----------



## farmer#1 (Oct 1, 2008)

if you grow under four plants it is classified as personal use
and the plants will be destoyed and, you will get a fine! Anything
over four and you'll be charged for production and intent to supply 
and prrobly get a little bit of jail time and a BIG fine.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 1, 2008)

farmer#1 said:


> if you grow under four plants it is classified as personal use
> and the plants will be destoyed and, you will get a fine! Anything
> over four and you'll be charged for production and intent to supply
> and prrobly get a little bit of jail time and a BIG fine.


Yea thats about right, but, if you have over four plants BUT they find no evidence of dealing i.e baggies, scales, unexplainable amounts of cash or tick lists, *or* info from the public/neighbours or intelligence from surveilance of you and your property, which they would do first if they suspect youre selling etc etc, they would have an extremely hard time proving you were dealing and you would more than likely get a simple cultivation charge as opposed to production and custodial sentance, i dont mean like 100+ plants, you couldnt say thats percy, i mean like up to 30 can easily be percy, especially if theyre small clones or such.

There was a case with a member of another site i use who was caught with 30 quite large plants, 4 weeks from the chop, set to yield 3-4oz each plant, and they got £1000 fine + court costs and ordered to do 150 hours unpaid community service.


----------



## shimmer (Oct 1, 2008)

If Gordon was about to make perfect sense, he'd be thinking beyond his legacy. Maybe he has some touch with the ordinary folk who need their medicine.Be radical Gordyboy...(somewhat) free the weed. Their ill dude. Let them do whatever helps them.You could bury so much by just by letting folks be..?


----------



## Tamzi (Oct 2, 2008)

a friend of a friend was caught with 20 plants in different stages of growth. he is now doing 18 months behind bars. 

in a policeman/womans eyes cannabis is a class B drug, and now with the crazy idea too start catching seed sellers and hydro shops for selling goods used for growing is going too make it alot harder for us users in the UK and the billion pound market in seed sales from uk. 

be aware of the rubbish about in uk too, very tainted resin and alotta soapbar around been 4 large busts in my region in last two weeks. also some wierd looking bud. i turned some down because it looked too old too be fresh and was as damp as if it was just cut. no smell too it and no sticky feeling too buds with a gritty feel too bud also.

to what i know of there is no set limit on plants you have, its either cultivation or cultivation with intent too supply.

only one company was given a licence too cultivate and seed plants for medical testing, no others have been allowed except for hemp licences allowing the growing of hemp for factory/clothing uses. shall have too ask my brief on more info

Tamzi


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 2, 2008)

*You could try the "NORML" website...they have the laws and penalties, they might have that info... you could also look at the British criminal code on the net..*


----------



## Arrid (Oct 5, 2008)

i swear Cannabis is a class B drug now..

It was on the news about half a year ago, when brown came into power they pushed it back up to a class B..


----------



## Londoner (Oct 5, 2008)

Arrid said:


> i swear Cannabis is a class B drug now..
> 
> It was on the news about half a year ago, when brown came into power they pushed it back up to a class B..


Its still class c mate, they passed the new law ages ago, but it doesnt come in to effect till early next year, febuary or march i think.


----------



## reservoir dog (Oct 5, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Its still class c mate, they passed the new law ages ago, but it doesnt come in to effect till early next year, febuary or march i think.


Yeah and against the advice of a government drugs advice panel, the US is on the verge of giving up it's stupid, expensive war on drugs hopefully then we'll do the same...


----------



## Askelluk (Oct 5, 2008)

well... im hoping the England will turn like amasterdam lol


----------



## Arrid (Oct 6, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Its still class c mate, they passed the new law ages ago, but it doesnt come in to effect till early next year, febuary or march i think.


oh right, thanks for telling me


----------



## dannyking (Oct 11, 2008)

some polish guys over here in ireland were found with 15 or 20 plants recently and only got fined 50 euro per plant.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 11, 2008)

The Shetland News

Hans J Marter

10 October 2008

A SHETLAND cannabis grower narrowly escaped a prison sentence today (Thursday) when he convinced Lerwick Sheriff Court that the 39 mature plants confiscated from his house were for personal use only.

Kenneth Gordon Roberts, of The Crofters, in Ollaberry, pleaded guilty to possessing cannabis with a potential value of between £5,000 and £7,600, between 1 April 2004 and 27 May 2007.

The court heard that Roberts' heavy use of the Class C drug was linked to a catalogue of different health issues and also to his recreational dependency.

But procurator fiscal Duncan Mackenzie said he had been convinced that the 55 year old was not involved in any "active supply" despite the amount of plants seized.

Defense solicitor Tommy Allan said to value the drugs was purely "speculative on this occasion".

"This wasn't for anybody else and Mr Roberts is not denying that he is a heavy cannabis user," he said.

Sheriff Graeme Napier told Roberts that he would be spared a prison term because the crown accepted that there was no intention to supply the drug.

He put Roberts on probation for a year and imposed a liberty restriction order for the hours between 7pm and 6am for the next three months.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 11, 2008)

Saturday, October 11, 2008

this is grimsby

POLICE searched an Alford man's home and he handed over a block of cannabis resin from the top of a kitchen cabinet, a court heard.

Patrick Bagley admitted using the Class C controlled drug as a form of pain relief, Skegness magistrates were told.

He said he had bought the nine ounce bar for £280 from someone in Leeds, said Matthew Coles, prosecuting.

Bagley (40), of Willoughby Road, Alford, admitted being in possession of cannabis on July 29 this year.

Mr Coles said police attended Bagley's home address with a drug search warrant. He volunteered the location of a block of cannabis resin on top of a kitchen cabinet.

In interview, Bagley told police the drug would have lasted him for three months and was used for its pain killing properties to relieve a back, leg and arm injury he had sustained.

Bagley, who was unrepresented, told the court he was no longer using cannabis and had been back to his doctor to get prescribed medication.

Skegness magistrates fined him £75 and ordered him to pay £25 costs and a £15 surcharge. They ordered that the drug be forfeited and destroyed.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 11, 2008)

doncaster free press



October 2008
By Paul Goodwin
THIS is the inside of one of Doncaster's biggest ever cannabis farms which was gutted by fire just hours after being raided by police.
The Prague restaurant and bar in St Sepulchre Gate West was devastated in a suspected arson attack after police seized 603 cannabis plants in a drugs bust.

These pictures show dozens of plants that were under cultivation at the premises as well as powerful lighting system rigged up to help the drug grow. The town centre factory was also fitted with an expensive hydroponics system to water the plants.

Following the raid hundreds of plants were boxed up and taken away by police for tests.

A man in his 20s from Doncaster was arrested in connection with the production of cannabis and released on bail pending further inquiries.

Detective Constable Neil Beresford said: "This is one the largest cannabis factories we have found in Doncaster.

"There was a sophisticated hydroponics set-up with a substantial amount of expensive equipment. "

Police swooped on the building after obtaining a search warrant.

Approximately 15 hours later fire crews from Adwick, Maltby, Mexborough and Doncaster spent around two hours extinguishing the blaze.

Detectives are currently investigating both incidents and are linking
the two.

The Czech restaurant, which had been open only a few months, was closed at the time of the fire.

External doors, which showed signs of being forced open, have since been secured with screw plates to prevent them being opened.

The drugs raid happened at about 11am last Thursday with fire crews being called to the restaurant at around 2.30am on Friday.

Anyone with information about the premises or any of the incidents should contact police on 0114-Bollox quoting incident number xxx of October 2 or call Crimestop-pers on 0800-Bollox.


----------



## natmoon (Oct 17, 2008)

You could try my airbasket method and grow only one plant under a 400watt dual spec lamp.
Using fimming and the airbasket i got 487 grams dried from one plant.
I had previously thought that i had exceeded the 1 gram per watt but i have to also account for the 88 watts given of from my 2 cool blue fluro tubes.

All though i am sure that it may be possible to get a little more,and more quickly,from say 20 small plants if you get caught with my way you get done for only one plant regardless of size and yield.

Look in my link below for pics on the airbasket and if you search through the grow journals for p.p.p. x blueberry,you will find full details.
I would recommend keeping one small mother plant and using a using a clone for this method as you need to be sure its a female.

I also wouldnt recommend this method for new growers as if you kill of your one and only plant for any of the many possible reasons that this can happen from newbieness to bugs or disease then youll have nothing.


----------



## Mr Producer (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey guys and gals whats growing on?? I work for a company called bcnorthernlights and I have one of our production combos in the UK already, so you will save on shipping!!! From Vancouver Canada your saving like $1400 gbp. 

The product is the Big mac. It is 2 producers ans one mothership 2 dryers a whole load of nutrients and all sorts of goodies! Capable of 1.5 -2 pounds per month!!!

Grow Your own!!!
[email protected]
uk direct 0800 612 0087 ext 128




big mac


----------



## Londoner (Oct 17, 2008)

Mr Producer said:


> Hey guys and gals whats growing on?? I work for a company called bcnorthernlights and I have one of our production combos in the UK already, so you will save on shipping!!! From Vancouver Canada your saving like $1400 gbp.
> 
> The product is the Big mac. It is 2 producers ans one mothership 2 dryers a whole load of nutrients and all sorts of goodies! Capable of 1.5 -2 pounds per month!!!
> 
> ...


 No thanks, Id rather drop my money down the nearest drain.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 17, 2008)

HOW MUCH???????? OMFG!!

Producer from GrowingLife

£2999 for a *SMALL* cab with a 400w, a basic hydro system and a fan/filter?? roflmfao


*DAYLIGHT ROBBERY!!*

Ok, so im interested in the "big mac" setup............ 

Shall i take out a second mortgage??


----------

